
Ask HN: If your job was remote, which city would you choose to live in? - arikr
Curious which cities people like
======
Gustomaximus
My job is remote. I moved to a hobby farm on the outskirts of Brisbane,
Australia. So 45-70min commute to the CBD depending on traffic

Is a great lifestyle if you like the outdoors whiles giving access to a major
city. I used to live in Sydney but couldnt buy a farm without being 2+ hours
commute to CBD.

The blend of being on the keyboard most of the day but jumping on the
tractor/motorbike/chainsaw etc at the end of a day gives a feeling of balance.
Its hard work and takes over your life with animals, but if you like this
stuff is really wholesome living.

~~~
akras14
What does CBD stands for? Google is not being helpful, unless you do mean
weed.

~~~
crazypyro
Seems to be a common Australian abbreviation. Only other place I've ever heard
it (central business district) is on an Aussie TV show.

~~~
Gustomaximus
Yes was referring to 'central business district'.

And good to find out it's an Australia centric expression. Thanks.

~~~
dstringvc
CBD is an expression also used by Kiwis (New Zealanders).

------
pieterhg
I had that same question a few years ago and made a site to answer it (for
myself and others) called [https://nomadlist.com](https://nomadlist.com).

Personally, I like cities with lots of nature in or around it, with low people
density (not crowded), with a creative culture (like art, but also startups),
in mild climates (like 20'C - 30'C, 68'F - 86'F), where it's not humid (so
between 30% and 65% humidity).

~~~
zlagen
any examples of such cities?

~~~
pieterhg
Yes, cities like Budapest, Prague, Austin, Medellin, Tbilisi tick those boxes.

If you don't care about humidity, the usual nomad hot spots come up like
Chiang Mai, Ubud etc.

If you don't care about humidity and don't care about it being a bit crowded,
you also get Canggu (which can be busy now), Bangkok, Taipei and Ho Chi Minh
City (Saigon).

Asia is just very humid.

My personal challenge is that I don't like sweating all day, even if A/C is
available. I want to live somewhere where it's moderately mild/warm and where
you can walk outside without getting drenched in sweat.

~~~
ckris
Definitely agree with you on the weather. At least in the tropical part of
Asia it is either too hot, too humid or too dark. Personally I am not sure
about Eastern Europe long term, it seems to be going the wrong way
politically. Which is just a bother.

There seems to be an inverse (I guess pretty unsurprising) relationship
between being decent and being cheap. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be 1 to
1. But almost everywhere attractive in Europe is now very expensive. Cities
like Berlin, or even Lisbon, are pricing themselves out of the race. The US
doesn't seem to be worth it anymore overall for Europeans.

So what I have managed to find on paper is Slovenia which supposedly has low
taxes and decent quality of life but is tiny, relatively inaccessible and
still a bit expensive. Another option seems to be something like a second tier
city of a bigger country. Like Porto, Valencia and Montpellier and maybe
Hamburg.

What sort of surprises me is that I haven't really been able to find any, at
least not European, city which seem to want to attract people based on quality
of life. All these "next silicon valley" type statements always only talks
about things that largely doesn't matter. Not how to live there for 1 week, 1
month or 1 year. Have you noticed any city, or even region, doing better in
this regard?

~~~
pieterhg
Great post, agree on all this.

One thing though: I think many cities as you say are now overpriced. Even with
all the qualities of expensive cities like London, you get very little for
what you pay for. That means there's an (economic) information lag where many
people don't realize this yet. I hope my site helps reduce that information
lag.

I think cities attracting people will happen organically as it's mostly always
has been. People go to cheaper/better places to save money, then those places
develop, get expensive/crowded etc.

In terms of non-organic ways of attracting people, I know governments in
Spain, Ireland, France, Georgia, South Korea, Thailand, Taiwan, Indonesia and
a few more countries where ministries (eg of tourism) are actively aware of
remote work, nomads and wanting to attract them.

The challenge is that the things remote workers are attracted by in a city are
either fixed (weather) or slow to change (internet speeds, infrastructure,
safety).

Places that have become hotspots for nomads like Chiang Mai and Bali mostly
did because they already had a giant tourism industry and supply of (cheap)
accomodation, were relatively safe and had usable internet. It "happened" to
them, not the other way around.

~~~
ckris
Good points.

I think the key for those places wanting to attract people is to not be
beholden to overall developments. On the one hand they can't rely on large
changes because they take too much time and often are marginal. Instead of
making the Internet better overall (which of course be the ideal thing) they
could make sure that hotels in one area have good Internet, and that there is
for example a lesser tax rate for monthly stays. On the other hand they also
need to offset local changes, like the area becoming expensive, to keep the
ball rolling.

I think that is partly why these places became hotspots. Because as you said
they already had the backpackers, expats, surfers or fighters, and therefor
the facilities. But also because when things got popular, they just move down
the road and open up another place. And it seems that places like Lisbon can't
really compete in that way. When it gets more popular it gets less accessible
and more expensive a lot faster than opportunities to for example stay longer.
So they end up in the same place as somewhere like London, but on a smaller
scale.

I guess they would see it as a good thing as it makes more money, but it also
hiders the "catalyst" or the further development, which should be their
ultimate goal. At least that is my current impressions, but maybe that is just
the way of the world and part of the fun. It just seems like a bit of a wasted
opportunity. I guess I will know a bit more when I travel again in the autumn.

------
aggerdom
Haven't explored internet options up there. But the UP of Michigan, it's
beautiful country and it's been far too long since I've had a pasty. It
doesn't have the scale of Washington or the weather of California, but it is
so much beautiful unspoiled wilderness. It's really hard to describe. Honestly
the best show to capture it is Joe Pera talks with you.

~~~
fzzzy
Grew up in the UP. Of course it depends on location, but DSL has been
available for about 10 years. It helps to be close to a trunk. The phone
company said they will be running fiber to all their existing customers in the
next two years. I think there might be subsidies because it is so remote.

Cable is probably confined to the biggest towns.

~~~
jabits
Yes, I occasionally spend time at our cabin north of Iron River. Cell coverage
is not great except near the "bigger" towns like Houghton (Michigan Tech) and
Marquette (Northern Michigan). But I love the UP and its remote northwoods
wilderness.

------
deg4uss3r
Not fully remote, but my wife is.

We enjoy Pittsburgh, big city feel (not massive though), decent public
transit, gigabit ethernet.

Decent airport (well kinda we have to do a lot of connections when flying to
SF or Europe). Easy to get to DC, NYC though via plane or car. Everyone is
pretty nice here (bias I did grow up around here, though I can tell you
driving has gotten worse..still far better than DC).

Edit: Given the chance to live _anywhere_ we'd probably go back to Europe,
lived there for about 4 years with my previous job. It fit our lifestyle a bit
better than the US does. Probably pick a place like Berlin, Copenhagen,
Amsterdam-area.

~~~
PascLeRasc
I'm in Pittsburgh as well, but I don't think I'd agree on our public transit
and airport being decent or having a big city feel. Our downtown is pretty
much an industrial park, it's nearly a ghost town most evenings. Other areas
like Lawrenceville, the Strip district, and the Mexican War Streets are nice,
but they feel a bit inauthentic. The bus system is _really_ lacking, it's
something that should be light rail instead.

~~~
deg4uss3r
I take the bus every day to/from work (live and work inside the city) and am
able to get pretty much anywhere with the bus, I don't really see a problem
with it.

Pittsburgh would not work with a lightrail the city is a triangle with crazy
ass intersections and "tiny" streets, not a grid. A lightrail would be very
ineffective (see Baltimore's that just runs pretty much one line in the city
to the airport), or would require the city to pretty much destroy all existing
streets and try again.

------
jazzyjackson
Los Angeles would be more ideal if you don't have a commute, I think. Just
stay in your little beach community around Venice or Long Beach.

I'm often wishing New Orleans had a bigger tech scene, it's a beautiful town.

~~~
orky56
I'm doing that in Orange County at the moment. John Wayne Airport is a
pleasure to fly out of. Newport Beach offers the beach home life and
Irvine/South Coast Metro bring the big city tech offerings. Other responses go
for more cost effective options with more rural nature. However for me, the
temperate climate and urban/suburban pace of life works best.

~~~
jazzyjackson
John Wayne, what a guy to name an airport after!

I'll have to take a look at newport beach sometime, thanks for the tip :)

------
kevinofe
Since nobody put it, I've been fully remote for the past 5 years, used to live
in San Diego but 2 years ago moved up to SOUTH LAKE TAHOE, CA.

Great small town, 30 minute scenic drive down to Costco/Trader Joes in Carson
City. Reno airport is 1 hour away.

There are tech meetups here and tech community at the local CoWork Tahoe co-
working space is thriving.

Winters are epic: take a long lunch, do a few laps up at Heavenly, be back in
time for a 2pm call. Do a late start every other week and get a half-day in
down at Kirkwood.

Summers are crowded but once you get on a trail there's nobody around.

Spring and Fall are quiet and you feel like you have the place to yourself.

Only down side is still paying CA taxes, stings more when Nevada is 2 miles
from my house...

------
soulnothing
I'm in Philadelphia. Taxes aren't the best, but not as bad as some cities. For
me it hits all the major check boxes. The other thing to me is I weigh cities
on how much they give, versus how much they take.

* Lower cost of living * Close to other cities * I walk almost every where. Groceries are the exception once a week for a 20 minute subway ride. * A lot to do and see here. Admittedly I'm biased of all the cities I've been it's my favorite. * Transit. I visit other cities (NYC primarily). Buses are under 10, and most trips are two hours or so. * Decent tech scene, and start up scene.

The biggest con as a remote employee. Is Comcast, their internet leaves a lot
to be desired.

------
wizzerking
My job is remote I used to live in Grass Valley, a town of 3K that is 1 hour
drive from Sacramento. No cell phone reception 1/3 of teh population is on
Dial up, I was fortunate to have AT&T DSL 760 kiloBits per sec 75/month Moved
to LA to get decent internet of 100 MegaBits per sec 70 per month Used to own,
now I rent So much for living the good life

~~~
coyoteville
Hi from Grass Valley :)

I've been working remote here for a few years and have had a different
experience. Verizon cell phone coverage is fine for me here (tho it was
terrible on AT&T). Agree that broadband access can be really spotty, but if
you live in town the options are ok. We have 250Mbps at the house, and Comcast
says they offer gigabit, but I haven't tried it. Anyway, it's possible things
have gotten better, or else it just depends a lot on the available
infrastructure where you live/work.

------
sethammons
I'm fully remote, enjoying Western Montana. I'm in a small town on Flathead
Lake with mountains in my backyard. I couldn't imagine much better. ATVs,
archery, guns, fishing, boating, and more.

~~~
d-sc
Hey! I’m from the Flathead valley (Yellowbay & Kalispell). We should get
coffee when I’m back in town.

~~~
sethammons
For sure! My email is in my profile. Hit me up. I'm in Polson.

~~~
thwythwy
Do . . . . do people in Montana really just meet each other on the Internet
and get coffee?

~~~
d-sc
Well no.. because I’m in California currently. But, yeah we have civilization
in Montana. Also, the place in question is small enough that you can get to
know a double digit percentage of the population within 30 mins driving
distance if you wanted to, so it’s not entirely unlikely that there wouldn’t
be a couple mutual connections anyhow.

~~~
thwythwy
I'm jealous if it wasn't apparent from my question

------
666lumberjack
London. I like big, dense, multicultural cities with lots to do at any moment
of time, lots of different people and high-quality food from as many cultures
as possible readily available. On that measure I think the only city that
compares (and is probably better) is New York, but I have a citizenship and
lots of family + friends in the UK so it's a much more convenient place to be.

I'm working on moving there to do not-remote development at the moment,
incidentally.

~~~
wikibob
London is rapidly losing all appeal. The pound is tanking. Brexit is going to
totally decimate the economy long term.

~~~
mgertner
If you're working remotely, the pound tanking is a good thing, isn't it?

~~~
Pimpus
It's sad that people are willing to sacrifice culture and sovereignty because
they're scared of a temporarily weaker economy.

------
photonios
Cluj-Napoca, Romania.

Fast growing 400k people city in Transylvania.

Moved here almost four years ago from western Europe. Romanian people are very
warm and friendly. Cluj grows and develops at an astonishing rate. Summers are
nice and warm, but not too warm. Winters are cold, but not too cold.

Cost of living is high for the average Romanian. However, salaries for
software engineers are at least two or three times the average and if you're a
little better, it's five or six times more.

All you have to do is get over the fact that it's an ex-communist country.
Behind on infrastructure development with a corrupt national government. Local
government in Cluj is actually really nice and develops like crazy.

------
axaxs
My job is remote, and I chose Melbourne, FL. No income tax, great weather, and
it feels like a small town with big town amenities. I may move again when my
rental time is up just to see more, but this place is quite nice.

------
batoure
My first serious programming job was fully remote I immediately moved to the
island of Guadeloupe. It was great.

My current job is fully remote... I live in the San Francisco Bay area, am I
doing this wrong?

~~~
gshdg
Paying Bay Area prices when you don’t have to seems silly.

~~~
batoure
totally i was being glib, I live here currently to support family

------
drakonka
I am currently in Stockholm and would probably move somewhere more remote in
Sweden, where I can pursue my dreams of running a small chicken rescue
operation.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Um... do chickens _need_ rescuing? Could you explain what that means?

~~~
drakonka
When egg-laying hens at big factory farms get past their prime and don't lay
as many eggs anymore they are often killed and disposed of or sent to be
turned into pet food. My farm would take as many of these older chickens as I
can to let them live out the rest of their lives on a spacious farm where they
have room to roam, and die of old age. I would still likely get some eggs out
of them too (since they often still produce eggs, just not at a rate the
factories deem profitable).

~~~
eaenki
Beautiful

------
wende
I've been working full-time remotely for past 5 years and tried many cities to
live in. I feel like it might come down to personal preferences but I noticed
a pattern in where I felt the best. London, Berlin, Chicago, Frankfurt,
Bologna and Neapol would definitely take the bottom of my list. They are
crowded, expensive and people are absolutely tired of tourists. Not to mention
that all of them have some nasty places you wouldn't want to end up in by
mistake and get mugged.

The top ones however would be in the order from least to most recommended: Ann
Arbour (MI), Bari (IT) and my absolute Italian gem: Macerata. It's a 4k people
historic city filled mostly with students. People rarely speak English and it
doesn't make it any harder to make friends. Everyone welcomes you with his
arms wide open and the city is lively. The food is absolutely amazing but
that's Italy for you in general.

As a side note I'm Polish and in my mid twenties, I was born in Kraków so I
skipped this city as it'd be hard for me to be objective about it.

~~~
wende
P.S. I will be checking out Faenza (IT) this year as well

------
ToFab123
My job is remote. I decided to relocate from big European city to very small
asian tropical island in the middle of nowhere. Best decision ever.

~~~
astrodev
What is the visa situation? The only thing stopping me from doing something
like that is that I dislike the idea of border hopping every 3/6 months and I
am definitely not going to go through the hassle of obtaining permanent
residency in such a country.

~~~
ToFab123
In Thailand you can stay one year on a tourist visas. Every 3 months you have
to go a Thai embassy outside of Thailand to get a new tourist visa. Then you
have to go somewhere else for a few month and you can repeat the one year
cycle.

I did got through the hassle and setting up a Thai company. This gives me a 1
year multiple entry visa and a work permit. Cost around 2.000 USD. An agency
will handle the paper work for you.

It is a hassle no matter if you choose to do what i did or if you do the
tourist visa, but it certainly is possible to stay and work for years in
Thailand and many do although it is getting more difficult.

So yeah, it is possible to try to live here for a year on tourist visa, and if
you fall in love with the place as I did, you have options in regards to make
a life time stay and to get that work permit so you are legit.

I have been working remote from here for 6 years so far and counting )))

------
jmpman
San Luis Obispo. Charming college town which has restricted growth.

~~~
tradertef
What do you mean by "restricted growth"? Not much to do around SLO though?

~~~
tiredyam
You are about an hour from SB, which has more of the trappings of a city

------
companyhen
I've been remote the past 3 years and live in Bangkok ~6 months out of the
year (visa issues staying any longer than 6 months per year) - still love it!
Been to almost every other country in Asia but Bangkok feels most like home to
me.

Big tech community, events every night, cheap delicious food, nice people, I
like the weather, and more

~~~
rofo1
Could you share more?

Is it a safe city?

Can you walk in random directions without fear?

How difficult is to get visa?

Do they speak English?

What kind of expenses are you looking at monthly?

As someone with fully remote job, I am wondering whether I should go couple of
months there. I am on the verge about it.

~~~
davewasthere
Just go.

Random walking is my all time favourite thing to do in Bangkok. Although I'd
recommend getting out of the CBD. Yes, tech events are great, but I prefer the
slower, quiet pace of somewhere like Southern Phuket, or the diving in Koh
Tao.

Visa is trivial, English is everywhere, if you're splurging, you could spend
however much you want, but it's easy to live cheaply. Rent is something like
USD500-800 for the month if you don't even shop around. Food is pretty cheap
that I'm not even sure how much stuff costs. A 1 hour massage is about USD10,
although you could splurge to about USD20 if you really want to.

That said, while I love Thailand, I'd have to say that Vietnam is still my
all-time favourite SEA country to visit... but Thailand does keep drawing me
back. I have a favourite beach spot and Kana Moo Grob really hits the spot.

------
byoung2
My job is remote and I choose to live in Los Angeles, CA. This is the same
city as when I worked in an office, and with family, friends, my wife's job,
and my daughter's school and friends it would be hard to leave. The weather,
diverse population, entertainment, and the beach are huge draws as well.

------
godot
I'm fully remote now, and am currently still in the bay area (used to work in
SF), but planning to move to the Sacramento area by next year.

Why Sacramento? 1) Wife and I still have family members in the bay area and
we'd like to stay within driving distance, 2) Still get to enjoy California
weather, without the possibility of a 8.0+ earthquake looming over our heads,
3) Better school for our kid while spending less than half the amount to buy a
house vs similarly good school districts in the bay area, 4) I'm not very into
snow, which eliminates much of the northern half of the country as candidate
cities to choose. If I'd also like to avoid hurricanes, tornadoes, and huge
earthquakes, that eliminates most of the country. The Greater Sacramento area
actually fits that bill.

~~~
throw03172019
I grew up around Sacramento. One nice thing was that we actually had 4
seasons, unlike SF. 100+ degree summers were sometimes rough though.

------
billconan
I'm thinking about Boulder Colorado or Eugene, OR, but I haven't been to those
places yet.

~~~
shartshooter
I lived in Eugene for school a while back. It was a great town, lots of
outdoor stuff, coast is an hour away. The college is a major influence on the
town but the summer, when most students leave, is one of the most enjoyable
places to be as long as you’re not allergic to grass seed

------
quicko106464
Maybe Portland Maine, seems like a nice little city on the coast, plus the
lobster is dirt cheap.

~~~
petropolisful
Grew up there. Live in Portland OR now. I'd like to be remote someday exactly
so I can move back, though probably just to one of the quieter (cheaper)
surrounding areas... Hard to beat actual seasons and interesting weather. You
can drive for 20 minutes in any direction and find yourself alone in nature.
Boston is just 2 hours south and the ocean is everywhere you look. Winters are
long and harsh, though.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I would try Austin, Texas. The weather is not extremely cold or hot. The cost
of living is reasonable. It's not super crowded. And if I lost my job, there's
a growing demand for tech workers.

Are there any Austinites that can comment on this?

~~~
iamcoding
It is getting super crowded and cost of living is skyrocketing. It's been near
100 degrees for a month with no end in sight. Nobody knows how to drive, but
they drive aggressively. Also, there's definitely not enough water for
everyone who wants to move to Texas. (Can you tell that I'm ready to leave?)

~~~
iamcoding
Also, someone said that there are seasons, which is a lie. Fall is basically:
One day it rains pretty hard and all the leaves fall off the trees. Winter is:
Leaves are off their trees for six months and it's kinda chilly. Then it rains
a lot in "Spring", then it's 100 degrees until you think you can't take it
anymore.

------
ruairidhwm
I'm remote and live in Glasgow, Scotland. My partner is tied down with their
location so I don't travel as much as I might otherwise, but I like it here
and we have already lived abroad so it works out pretty well.

------
toomuchtodo
Eastern Tennessee in the Smokey Mountains, preferably near a college campus.

~~~
greenie_beans
yep

------
jurasource
It’s not a city, but I’ve just spent 10 days working remotely from the Isle of
Jura, population 200, off the west coast of Scotland. I work in finance as a
programmer, and whilst often need to spend time with traders and quants, this
time away was a great opportunity to get my head down and get stuck into some
issues that I normally don’t get time for. The best thing was that my daughter
could spend time with her cousins and I could do trail running at random times
of the day. Seriously considering doing this more often!

------
moktor
My job is remote, and the wife and I just took the leap of moving from the
Seattle area to a small town north of Houston. The weather, cost of living,
and pace of life is just so much better.

~~~
tertius
Which town? (I'm in Houston)

------
codingdave
My job is remote. I moved to a hobby farm in Utah on what was (at the time)
the dividing line between suburbia and farmland, and an hour from SLC, so it
isn't too far if I need a larger city. But I rarely actually go there.

Many people who joined our company moved because we were 100% remote until a
couple years ago when we were acquired. I'd say more than half picked some
small town. The specific small town varies greatly, depending on what you like
to do and who/where your family is.

------
colek42
My job is remote. Moved to a lake near family in Alabama. Couldn't be happier.
Very low cost of living. I also get to go wakeboarding on my lunch break

~~~
greenie_beans
where abouts? i'm in birmingham and want to live on a lake or mountain

~~~
colek42
smith lake

------
ioddly
I'm trying to figure this out myself. I have freelanced for years from Houston
and it's been fine. I avoided moving somewhere more expensive because my
income was inconsistent, but now I have a salaried remote job and no excuse.
It's harder than I thought it would be to pack up and leave a place.

I'm headed to Austin for a month today, hoping to try Vegas later this year as
well.

I'll let you all know when I figure this one out...

------
iamcoding
I live in Austin, which is expanding so quickly, it is no longer bringing me
joy...

I'd be in Boise, near family, nature, isolation....

------
0_gravitas
Sudsbury Canada I believe the name is. Cold, good internet, not too dense, low
CoL. If I ever get a serious remote job I would definitely consider it, it
would require me to emigrate for the US. If emigration wasn't realistic, I'd
probably move somewhere in Minnesota (I like the cold for various reasons)

------
buboard
Nobody has mentioned [http://nomadlist.com](http://nomadlist.com) yet

~~~
buboard
And could mention (i m working on)
[https://reworkin.com/](https://reworkin.com/) as a hub for remote workers to
connect with each other.

------
rootsudo
Tokyo, Manila, Cebu, Bali, Chiang Mai

I personally enjoy emerging economies - money goes far, people are fun, and
you could loop yourself into a fun investment or two.

Tokyo/Japan is not emerging, but the language, culture and identity are fun
parallels.

China is a maybe, even now, I would love to go to a Confucius Instuite and
pick up Chinese.

~~~
partisan
I agree with any or all of these. Part of my fascination with living in Japan
would be in being completely alienated. I currently feel disconnected from
American culture and though I "blend", I feel the distance. I think it would
be good to feel what that is like when it is overtly apparent.

------
leet_thow
Preferably in a state with no state income tax:
[https://www.investopedia.com/financial-edge/0210/7-states-
wi...](https://www.investopedia.com/financial-edge/0210/7-states-with-no-
income-tax.aspx)

~~~
Someone1234
Most of those states have a higher cost of living than other states, largely
offsetting the relatively small benefit of state income tax savings.

Rent/mortgage/utility is likely a far bigger overall concern than state income
tax in the bigger picture.

------
cheerioty
I work remote from Sydney's Northern Beaches. Life couldn't be better :)

------
zeroego
I would move to Rochester, NY.

The Bad: Very long winters with lots and lots of snow. Not a whole lot of
economic opportunity if you're not in healthcare.

The Good:

1\. The most beautiful Spring/Summer/Fall seasons I have ever seen, and I've
been lucky enough to see a good portion of the world.

2\. Vibrant and walk-able downtown area. Arts/Culture/Music are taken very
seriously there.

3\. A ton of affordable yet beautiful housing in _mostly_ desirable areas. Low
cost of living in general.

4\. Close proximity to beautiful countryside and the criminally underrated
Finger Lakes (which are home to some of the best wineries in the USA).

5\. Rochester Public Market. Think a farmers market that exclusively sells
"ugly" produce for bottom dollar cheap. It's huge and quite fun to go to on
the weekends.

The TL;DR I usually give people is that it's a Portland, OR that no one really
knows about. It's the third largest city in New York State behind Buffalo and
NYC. It's not a perfect place and it has its fair share of problems, but it is
a great place to live. Assuming a decent tech salary, one could live very well
there.

------
non-entity
Honestly theres no where I'd settle, but I think some staying in some far out
cities could be interesting for a few years. I'd try something like Juneau,
Alaska a shot,despite being tiny, it looks beautiful

------
Xelbair
I'm from Europe so i would choose an European city - Wroclaw.

Polish city - so living is way way cheaper compered to the western Europe,
while the city itself is neat and offers high standard of living.

~~~
Kifot
Wrocław represent! I hate living here because of the winters, but still it's a
great place to live for someone who doesn't mind the cold

------
bwb
Valencia Spain, most amazing city I've ever been, go visit :).

------
kleer001
Kailua Hawaii. Just over the hill from Honolulu and Waikiki, just an hour from
Maui and the Big Island. Hours from the rest of the world. *-

------
netjiro
Scandinavian west coast may-sep (Sognefjord to Kungsbacka).

Zürich/Zug/Vaduz oct-apr.

Utrecht for the crowd, Tokyo for the food.

Want to try: Auckland, Singapore, Vancouver.

~~~
kevsim
I’m currently working remotely from Sognefjord (just for a month or so).
Plenty of rainy days where it’s not hard to stay inside and get stuff done.
Still beautiful even in the rain!

~~~
netjiro
For me, personally, the extended coastal region is all about the nature
access. Without gear I have several months of great water for swimming,
diving, sailing, etc. With a thin suit it's six months. Then it's the
beautiful forests, allemansrätten in Sweden, low traffic, friendly atmosphere,
etc.

From Sognefjord in the north to Kungsbacka in the south it's generally easy to
choose the kind of weather you want, depending on how much work you have to
get done :)

Society in the region is great, friendly people, internet coverage is good,
industry is strong, education is very good.

But for winter I prefer Switzerland.

------
dstringvc
My city of choice would be Remote, NA. I'd be a full-time tech nomad traveling
around North America in a converted bus.

------
mangatmodi
Some beach. Maybe in Spain. I like fomenterra

~~~
eb0la
Formentera could be a bit lonely on winter, but Spring is beautiful.

The problem is both Ibiza and Formentera are fully booked for summer season
and, unless you by a property there, rent in July-September will be
prohibitive.

------
stzup7
My job is remote and I moved from London to Barcelona area. It's been two
years and I'm still thrilled so far

~~~
Kifot
What's the best and the worst thing about this city in your opinion? I'm
dreaming about moving to Spain and hesitate between Barcelona and Valencia

~~~
stzup7
I was also hesitating between Valencia and Barcelona. I ended up choosing
Barcelona because there would be more job opportunities for my SO who doesn't
work remotely.

Valencia is much cheaper than Barcelona but doesn't have a big airport nor as
many good restaurants.

As for the best and worst things, I think they're valid for both Barcelona and
Valencia:

The best thing is actually a combination of many: excellent weather
conditions, relatively cheap cost of life, great food, access to the beach,
overall good quality of life.

The worst things are the noise (cars and people) and communication.

------
deepaksurti
\- Zurich

\- Los Angeles

\- Mumbai

in the descending order of preference!

------
meiraleal
Rio de Janeiro or Florianopolis, Brazil (I currently live between both of them
and some months in Buenos Aires).

------
taternuts
West LA. Tough place to be getting remote pay unless they pay more for cost of
living unfortunately.

------
p1esk
Santa Barbara

------
guar47
Doesn't really matter if I have a remote job or not I'll pick Berlin

------
arman_ashrafian
San Diego

------
dolessdrugs
12 different ones, then choose based on my mood.

------
gnhe2009
Where can i find remote job?

~~~
iKevinShah
Not the creator but this is pretty good if you are serious about finding
remote opportunities:

[https://findwork.dev/](https://findwork.dev/)

There's good amount of filters to make it work for you.

------
oyebenny
Bogota, Colombia. For sure.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Why Bogota over Medellin?

~~~
badestrand
I am not GP but I found Medellin had a really dangerous vibe and a hideous
city center. Bogota felt much safer for me and the center is really beautiful
with lots to see and do.

I know that Medellin is said to be popular with nomads but I honestly have no
idea why.

~~~
meiraleal
And has a terrible (and insecure) night life.

------
jlisam13
Oahu, Big Island, Maui

